# Biggin growth picture



## tommylee22 (Mar 18, 2013)

Dude is getting huge!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 18, 2013)

Love him . what a gorgeous boy you have


----------



## Teg (Mar 18, 2013)

Chunky fella !! Do you know how much he weighs and the length ?


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ill post info tonight I haven't measured him not sure how to weigh him


----------



## reptastic (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice...what I and a few others do is weight ourselves on a scale then weight ourselves again while holding our tegu that should give you a good idea nhow much he weighs


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 18, 2013)

How old is he just wondering how chubbs is growing compared to him


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice looking tegu


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 18, 2013)

He is 9months old




bfb345 said:


> How old is he just wondering how chubbs is growing compared to him





reptastic said:


> Very nice...what I and a few others do is weight ourselves on a scale then weight ourselves again while holding our tegu that should give you a good idea nhow much he weighs




Awesome idea ill do that, he's borrowed in right now, I just got home but if he comes back out today ill get you all his specks, he's over 4feet I can say that and heavy but ill get details once he comes out.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome lol he is huge chubbs is 14 months and around 3 and a half i just got him a few weeks ago and he has already shed and grown at least a few inches lol im going to up his food idk how much the guy was feeding him but i think he should be bigger especially seeing biggin lol hes awesome


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice, love the name Chubbs


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 19, 2013)

awesome. where did you get him?


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 19, 2013)

Got him July 9th 2012. I think he actually hatched June 13th.


Oh he is a Bobby Hill Extreme


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 19, 2013)

tommylee22 said:


> Nice, love the name Chubbs



thanks lol


----------



## reptastic (Mar 19, 2013)

tommylee22 said:


> He is 9months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geesh hes huge lol my extreme storm just passed 4' this winter and he will 3 this summer, lol that's what hibernation will do, heres a pic of me holding him yesterday

[attachment=6659]


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 19, 2013)

yeah chubbs hibernated for a few months but he is pretty big for hibernating and his age


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 19, 2013)

Storm looks great!!


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 19, 2013)

Storm is nice and my boy biggin is growing

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome looking animals!  niles seems so tiny compared to them. I got him in sept and he began hibernating in oct. He was 16in at purchase and was 18in by the time he went down. Woke up last night and night before... last night ate like half an egg yolk. :/ hope he starts waking fully and eats more so he can catch up! Haha [attachment=6672]


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 21, 2013)

I owe you guys weight and measurement ill get that info posted this weekend


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 21, 2013)

When godzilla wakes up amd gets his eeight up I will weigh and measure him

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok Biggin is around 8.5-9lbs and is 4feet almost on the dot


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: Biggin growth picture*



tommylee22 said:


> Ok Biggin is around 8.5-9lbs and is 4feet almost on the dot



Nice he is growing good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone ever mix a egg alvacodo and rabbit meat and have it to their gu?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 21, 2013)

Advacados are a no go they are poisionous to reptiles


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok good to know


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bats looovvvveeee avacado  even the insectivoris ones <3


----------



## Dirtydmc (Mar 22, 2013)

What do you feed him mostly?


----------



## tommylee22 (Mar 22, 2013)

It's a mix but meat mainly whole ground animal from haretodaygonetomorrow.com.


----------

